# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Mozilla Firefox States EF as Attack Page

## :) Sixthsense :)

Pls refer the attached screenshot  :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

This has been fixed.

SS, there is another thread for this same issue.  Maybe you can check the summary page for Suggestions for improvement and then create a thread.  Else i have to reply to each such thread which is created  :Smilie: .

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> Maybe you can check the summary page for Suggestions for improvement and then create a thread



Before posting I reviewed the SFI section and don't see any related thread and thats why I created this new thread  :Frown: 





> SS, there is another thread for this same issue.



Hm... It is in water cooler section.  Here after I will check both SFI and Watercooler before creating new thread  :Smilie:

----------

